# برنامج PSIM 9 full



## احمد عبد الرحمن (16 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم 
انا لو سمحتم محتاج برنامج PSIM 9 Full 
انا عندي نسخة ديمو وجايبها من الويب سايت ده بس النسخه الكاملة مش عارف اجيبها 
http://www.psim-europe.com
مع العلم ان البرنامج ده قوي جدا ومتخصص في الالكترونيات الصناعية والطاقة المتجدده 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد عبد الرحمن (16 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم
انا الحمد لله ربي اكرمني وجيبت البرنامج
PSIM Professional Version 9.0.3.400
وده الينك بتاع البرنامج
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3PE1GKAH
والبرنامج activated with full modules


----------



## LionVoice (29 سبتمبر 2010)

انا نزلت البرنامج full بس لما احاول اشغلة يطلب مني رقم التفعيل...
ممكن تكتبة لنا عشان نقدر نستفيد من البرنامج


----------



## youno (22 يناير 2011)

salam 

i need very this soft ...please give me the activate code


----------



## احمد عبد الرحمن (22 يناير 2011)

في الملف هتلاقي فيل (Stand alone lic and reg) موجود فية ملف (lic.)استخدمة عشان الرجيستر


----------



## احمد عبد الرحمن (22 يناير 2011)

انا جايب البرنامج من الموقع ده
http://www.sonsivri.com/forum/index.php?topic=31697.0


----------



## ادور (24 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررر 
كتير لكم ولكم كل التقدم هوالنجاح


----------



## خلوف العراقي (24 يناير 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## ادور (25 يناير 2011)

wooooooooow and good


----------



## SOUM (5 فبراير 2011)

Pouvez vous m'aider??? 
il me damande le ''SERIAL NUMBER


----------



## احمد عبد الرحمن (5 فبراير 2011)

Phil dans le fichier> Options (Stand alone publics et reg) est fidèle (lic.) Utilisez parce Registry Cleaner
sorry i can't speak french but you will find in (stand alone lic and reg) 
folder an (.lic file use it in register)


----------



## salahzantout (5 مارس 2013)

رجاء اعادة الرفع على موقع جديد


----------

